# Ipamorelin on it's own?



## jayp (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm new to any supplements/growth hormones other than protein obviously, I haven't been lifting for 8-10 months and have never lifted seriously but wish to. I've been reading up on peptides and think I'd like to give them a go but there is so much confusing information dotted around the web. Maybe I could ask a few questions to clear things up.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html

^^ That thread was quite helpful but it mentions Ipamorelin and then goes on to just talk about GHRP-6, is this because the CJC-1295 combination only works with GHRP-6/2 or can I use that guide the same with Ipamorelin?

What kind of results could a noob get by using Ipamorelin on it's own OR with the CJC combination?

Will I get noticably faster results assuming I will be eating and training properly? I'm looking for steroid like effects (not as fast as steroids obv but noticable stimulation) without the huge range of side effects and these seem appropriate.

Hopefully someone can clear things up, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## jayp (Mar 14, 2011)

And while in the same thread would I see stimulated growth from Somatropin and is it a good idea to take that at this age?

I'm basically looking for the next best thing to steroids with minimal side effects. Small testicles and hair loss scare me


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

So naive!! Small testicles is immediately reversible and the hair loss is only gonna happen if ur prone to MPB which means ur going bald later in life any way. Threads like this annoy me.... There are v minimal side effects to a small amount of test which will bring about the v best gains possible. If u dnt understand the actions of basic steroids there's no way u shud b lookin into taking drugs like ghrp, cjc as u defo wudnt hav a clue wat ur stiking in ur body, tht sorta ignorance is jus frustrating.

How about u train properly, eat properly and u may make sum gains....


----------



## jayp (Mar 14, 2011)

XJPX said:


> So naive!! Small testicles is immediately reversible and the hair loss is only gonna happen if ur prone to MPB which means ur going bald later in life any way. Threads like this annoy me.... There are v minimal side effects to a small amount of test which will bring about the v best gains possible. If u dnt understand the actions of basic steroids there's no way u shud b lookin into taking drugs like ghrp, cjc as u defo wudnt hav a clue wat ur stiking in ur body, tht sorta ignorance is jus frustrating.
> 
> How about u train properly, eat properly and u may make sum gains....


I know, that was a bit of a joke. I know lots of people who take steroids and am aware the side effects aren't really going to be that bad unless you abuse for years and years. There are a few reasons I don't want to take them but one of them is you seem to just get too big too fast, although I suppose this could be different on certain cycles?

I guess I could research cycles a bit more but from the research I have done and seeing other people take them I'm not sure if I will go down that route. After researching peptides they seem a better option but the information on them is so spread about it's hard to get conclusive answers.


----------



## jayp (Mar 14, 2011)

And what about HGH as a replacement for steroids? Information on that seems so spread about as well, so much more information on steroids..  I guess the benefit of steroids is that I can get them in real life from multiple sources as opposed to buying from random sites off the internet.


----------

